# CGM



## Guacanoele (Mar 6, 2020)

Does anyone know if the medtronic guardian sensor 3 is available on NHS? Is there an app to go with it? I currently use a 640g pump with freestyle libre. I'm looking for a closed loop system. Some one suggested miao miao 2 in conjunction with the libre, but I would need a new pump? and Abbott are not too keen on miao miao 2 for some reason?


----------



## Deleted member 27171 (Mar 7, 2020)

Hi @Guacanoele,

Guardian senors are available through the NHS but as with most things there is criteria for who will be provided them. Your DSN should be able to advise if you are likely to meet the criteria. To my knowledge there is not an app for guardian sensors but it 'talks' directly to the pump where you can view readings/set alarms etc so an app might not add much to that anyway.

A Miao Miao will essentially turn the Libre into a CGM through an app (apologies for repeating anything you already know here), but it is not an Abbott or MHRA tested/approved product which is why they are unlikely to recommend it - but many people do find it gives them accurate readings and really like it. You wouldn't need a new pump to use this as it links only to the Libre not the pump.

Neither is going to provide the closed loop you are looking for although you will be able to use the hypo guard function on your pump if you are funded for guardian sensors. As I understand it (and I am no expert here!) Medtronic pumps  are not compatible for DYI looping either.

Hopefully your DSN/consultant can give you more of an idea as to whether you could get access to CGM via NHS funding.


----------



## MrDaibetes (Mar 7, 2020)

Guardian 3 that connects to the pump will not go onto a mobile phone.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (Mar 8, 2020)

The only Medtronic CGM which currently works with mobile phone is the standalone Guardian Connect.

I reviewed it here: https://www.everydayupsanddowns.co.uk/2017/05/medtronic-guardian-connect-review.html

But was very disappointed (and rather confused) that it didn’t connect to Medtronic’s insulin pumps and Smartguard system of predictive low glucose suspend.

The DIY APS community don’t generally recommend Libre and MiaoMiao for looping as I understand it (though I know several people who do use it in that context). It may be that this will change when Libre2 reaches these shores. Tim Street is a pretty good source of information about Loop AAPS and the various options - inc this comparison between DexcomG6 and Libre2 with ’we are not waiting’ software https://www.diabettech.com/cgm/comp...-g6-as-rt-cgm-using-wearenotwaiting-software/


----------

